# How to Replace Kato Coupler



## icrr

I have a Kato E8 locomotive on which I broke part of the front coupler when trying to install the trip pin. I want to replace it but have been unable to figure out how. I can't even find a diagram for this loco and the Kato USA personnel are less than helpful when contacted by a customer. Is there someone who has done this and can provide directions? Thanks.


----------



## powersteamguy1790

icrr said:


> I have a Kato E8 locomotive on which I broke part of the front coupler when trying to install the trip pin. I want to replace it but have been unable to figure out how. I can't even find a diagram for this loco and the Kato USA personnel are less than helpful when contacted by a customer. Is there someone who has done this and can provide directions? Thanks.


You can replace the Kato coupler with a Micro-Trains #2004 pre-assembled coupler.
If you visit the Kato website, there is a pictorial that shows you how to replace the front coupler on Kato E, PA and F units. Have fun with it.

http://www.katousa.com/N/general/PAcoupler.html


----------



## icrr

I prefer using Kato's couplers for uncoupling compatibility. Do you have a link to the pictorial? I haven't been able to find it. Thanks.

********
Never mind. I didn't notice you had already supplied a link. I assume these instructions will work with Kato's own couplers. Thanks again.


----------



## powersteamguy1790

icrr said:


> I prefer using Kato's couplers for uncoupling compatibility. Do you have a link to the pictorial? I haven't been able to find it. Thanks.
> 
> ********
> Never mind. I didn't notice you had already supplied a link. I assume these instructions will work with Kato's own couplers. Thanks again.


The link is in my first post to you.


----------



## MRLdave

I don't know what what you are running with your loco as far as cars, but if you really want coupler compatability, dump the kato couplers............Kato couplers often have problems coupling reliably with other Kato couplers and are generally horrible when coupling to other brands. You will also find it hard to find Kato couplers compared to the MTs. But to answer your question, the demo on the Kato site will work for any couplers.


----------



## Cycleops

+1. Junk the Kato couplers. Micro trains stuff is much more reliable.


----------



## rrjim1

I have to agree, I also don't like the Kato couplers. MT couplers work so much better!


----------

